
What happened to the fink website? Does anyone know? - soundsop
http://www.finkproject.org/
======
tlrobinson
It appears to be back up:

 _2008-01-12: Fink website down The fink website is not functioning correctly
at present. (You may have noticed that many of the links on this page do not
function correctly.) The fink team is working to resolve the problem as
quickly as possible._

...but I prefer MacPorts anyway

p.s. I don't think news.yc is the place to ask about a down website...

